# Komplettwasserkühlung



## juligz (17. Februar 2012)

*Komplettwasserkühlung*

Hey Leute!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir einige Komponenten vorschlagen könnt die eine Gtx 580 und einen phenom2 x4 965 be @ 4ghz kühlen können. Ich möchte jedoch keinen Wucherpreis ausgeben(bin schüler) und der radi  sollte extern liegen, da ich in einem Miditower (bitfenix shinobi) nicht sehr viel Platz habe.
Danke schonmal im voraus! 
Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## iNsTaBiL (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Komplettwasserkühlung*

wie hoch ist denn dein budget?
wenn man gpu + cpu kühlen will wirds schnell teuer...

lg


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Februar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html


----------



## juligz (17. Februar 2012)

Also als Budget hätte ich so ca 250-300 Euro. Mein Ziel ist es halt, CPU und GPU so um die 30-40 grad im Idle zu halten(GPU bis 60 grad, danke für den link hat mir sehr geholfen


----------

